
How to match “A B C” where A+B=C with a regex - fanf2
http://www.drregex.com/2018/09/a-regex-i-submitted-to-reddit-climbed.html
======
bdeshi
And here's a followup: [http://www.drregex.com/2018/11/how-to-match-b-c-where-
abc-be...](http://www.drregex.com/2018/11/how-to-match-b-c-where-abc-beast-
reborn.html) (with a rege101 demo that's still live)

